# Managed to Run, well Jog 5miles today



## Maca44 (Feb 13, 2021)

Being obsessional I monitor everything so HR chest strap is linked to my Tab ap so it shows the range I'm in taking my age weight etc into account so my max HR is 164, smart watch does the distance along with the treadmill.

Done a steady jog and adjusted the treadmill as I went to keep HR in zone, I love my dance/Trance music so run to the beat which helps. So 5 miles done and could have gone on but need to take care of my Achilles tendon as I damaged it running way too fast about 5 yrs ago and that took a year to heal, so no pain this time as I'm taking it easy, very pleased with myself I get a right buzz out of it   .


----------



## Vonny (Feb 13, 2021)

Well done @Maca44 that's really impressive! I can walk 5 miles but certainly can't jog it. Like you I use music to keep me in step but I'm more of a metal-head than a dance person. If I don't have my music on I dawdle. Maybe when this ferociously cold weather stops and I can remove a layer I'll try a jog round my route. You've inspired me to try it...thanks!


----------

